# What to do once landed?



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm going to be landing in Dubai on new years eve, has anyone got any tips on what I should be doing once landed? Apartment and car rental is sorted but not sure what else I need?? Don't start employment till the 8th January.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Pick up a carry out at duty free on the way out.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Pick up a carry out at duty free on the way out.


Haha will defo be doing that!! Stocking up


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

You can get 4l I believe. Find something to do NYE... Sandance should be pretty mental! How old are ya and what are your interests? May be able to find something that suits!


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

AB-Fit said:


> You can get 4l I believe. Find something to do NYE... Sandance should be pretty mental! How old are ya and what are your interests? May be able to find something that suits!


28 male with partner who is also 28! Was thinking on going to barasti bar NYE


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably fully booked if you just turn up on NYE. If you haven't booked into anywhere head to the beach at JBR or Umm Sequim Beach to watch the fireworks and soak in the atmosphere. If taking booze disguise it in pop bottles!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

And remember that if you stray too far from where you are staying it will probably take you around three hours to get home - welcome to Dubai 


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I have heard a the name 'Barasti bar' quite a bit.... is it purely an alcoholic bar? I mean, can a Muslim woman, (Hijabi) got there alone, without being given dirty looks by fellow Muslims?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You won't find any Muslims there who'll care but I can't remember ever seeing someone in National Dress there either.


----------



## owendeelee (Nov 30, 2011)

We should be landing the day before! I have no idea what to expect. Looking forward to the responses!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Most places serving alcohol do not allow people wearing national dress in. There was a newspaper article about a young girl recently, wearing a hijab/shayla, who tried to get into something on Nasimi Beach, who was refused entry for that reason, even though she was adamant she wasn't drinking. I am pretty sure Barasti wouldn't let you in. They have quite a lot of bouncers on the gate. But you could call and ask.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Soaking in the the atmosphere??? It's December... the weather is great, it may even be relatively cold at midnight 



wandabug said:


> Probably fully booked if you just turn up on NYE. If you haven't booked into anywhere head to the beach at JBR or Umm Sequim Beach to watch the fireworks and soak in the atmosphere. If taking booze disguise it in pop bottles!!


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

i) Locate nearest, cheapest laundrette to where you're living

ii) Locate grocery stores/supermarkets

iii) Identify nearby food outlets that deliver

iv) Have you identified which banks you'd want to use?

v) Double-confirm paperwork you have are what the office requires + loads of photos

vi) Make appointments with property agents for viewing

You'll need to sort out your UAE driving license, but that's after you're in the office with the right papers. Have wheels will travel! Then soak up the sun - the weather's great!


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Excellent advice!! I've got my apartment sorted short term in the greens, sorted car hire ready to be dropped off the next morning, got 20 passport photos, scanned driving license and passport to email so easy accessible, private health care in place, am sure there is food stores within the greens complex(hope so)! Going to bank with HSBC as ive been told there decent! Think am done


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

i) Meant long term accommodation - would you want to start viewings now? You could book appointments with the various property agent or the company might use a specific one.

ii) Education, marriage certs? Have they been attested etc?

iii) If you're flying very frequently with an airline, have you got your frequent flyer card ready? I was actually going to mention that if you're flying with Emirates frequently, banking with Emirates NDB or Emirates Islamic Bank would be great in helping you collect points for flights (we use Emirates NDB only for local banking, i.e. salary). (I, unfortunately, read too many horror stories about HSBC not being very great at all for local banking, their international banking team is alright though - if you've done your background check on them and you're happy, that's fine).

iv) You could spend some free time "window-shopping" for cars, so locate where the 1st hand dealer shops are. They would also be able to point you to their 2nd hand car teams. If you want to also "window-shop" with 2nd hand car dealers, there is an Auto Market where (too) many dealers are concentrated. This is near the Fruit/Vege Market off Emirates Road (311).

Do you know how people talk about letting the Wife loose in a Mall, going in/out trying dresses while their Husband sits at a corner somewhere staring into space? Well, the opposite might happen at the Auto Market (but tell your Wife there'll be chairs/stools... haha) I suggest you go and look around quietly first without getting harrased when they're closed [closed Fridays. Saturday onwards open from 9am - 1pm, then 4pm - 9pm (closed in between)]. But be very, very careful buying from them.

v) Insurance: for house content, for car (for UAE only or to cover Oman and off-road?). Always haggle! AXA recently had discounts.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Most places serving alcohol do not allow people wearing national dress in. There was a newspaper article about a young girl recently, wearing a hijab/shayla, who tried to get into something on Nasimi Beach, who was refused entry for that reason, even though she was adamant she wasn't drinking. I am pretty sure Barasti wouldn't let you in. They have quite a lot of bouncers on the gate. But you could call and ask.



Oh I see! Oh well! Thanks anyway. I dont wanna get into the newspaper, so ill keep out!


----------

